# Move to USA



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello People,

I am an indian, currently working in the middle east. to be precise, in the united arab emirates as a project engineer for a frim into steel structures. Planning to move to the USA . After extensive googling and a bit of surfing on this forum. I find its a little tricky situation . These are my options

I have a few relatives( Not immediate). My brother-in-laws family are permanent residents of the us. can they sponsor me. and if they can, can i work on the same visa..???

Your replies would be very helpfull, Thank you in advance.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mohammedmanzoor said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I am an indian, currently working in the middle east. to be precise, in the united arab emirates as a project engineer for a frim into steel structures. Planning to move to the USA . After extensive googling and a bit of surfing on this forum. I find its a little tricky situation . These are my options
> 
> ...


Your sister can sponsor you for an immigrant visa (permenant residency) if/when she naturalises as a US citizen. However, the waiting line is currently 10 years or more long as these visas are numerically restricted. Also, naturalising as a USC would mean relinquishing her Indian citizenship, I believe.

Beyond that, you could look for a firm willing to sponsor you assuming you have the right qualifications. The visa is the H1b. At all costs avoid middle men who promise to find you a sponsor -- they're mainly scams.


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Your sister can sponsor you for an immigrant visa (permenant residency) if/when she naturalises as a US citizen. However, the waiting line is currently 10 years or more long as these visas are numerically restricted. Also, naturalising as a USC would mean relinquishing her Indian citizenship, I believe.
> 
> Beyond that, you could look for a firm willing to sponsor you assuming you have the right qualifications. The visa is the H1b. At all costs avoid middle men who promise to find you a sponsor -- they're mainly scams.


Thank you...Sorry been very late to reply..was stuck up in a mess down here..lol

The scenario here is that. My Brother-In-Law`s family reside in the US, But whereas my sister and Bro-In Law have been living in bangalore(India) since their wedding. So My sis still hasn't processed her papers for the Visa, Can my bro-in-law sponsor me .? And firms sponsoring, i think thats going to to be almost next to impossible looking at the current market,job scenario and hiring trends.


Thank you once again


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Your sister can sponsor you for an immigrant visa (permenant residency) if/when she naturalises as a US citizen. However, the waiting line is currently 10 years or more long as these visas are numerically restricted. Also, naturalising as a USC would mean relinquishing her Indian citizenship, I believe.
> 
> Beyond that, you could look for a firm willing to sponsor you assuming you have the right qualifications. The visa is the H1b. At all costs avoid middle men who promise to find you a sponsor -- they're mainly scams.


She wouldn't have to give up her Indian citizenship, the US just wouldn't recognize it anymore. I was able to retain my Guyanese citizenship just can't use the passport in the US or any of it's territories as they don't recognize it.


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

To answer one of your questions, no, it does not appear that your brother-in-law can sponsor you. There is a discussion of who can sponsor a family member at Family Based Immigrants. It states that "Grandparents, aunts, uncles, in-laws and cousins cannot sponsor a relative for immigration."

Good luck finding a way to make the move to the US.


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Newyorkaise said:


> To answer one of your questions, no, it does not appear that your brother-in-law can sponsor you. There is a discussion of who can sponsor a family member at Family Based Immigrants. It states that "Grandparents, aunts, uncles, in-laws and cousins cannot sponsor a relative for immigration."
> 
> Good luck finding a way to make the move to the US.


Thank you..will check the same


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

mohammedmanzoor said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I am an indian, currently working in the middle east. to be precise, in the united arab emirates as a project engineer for a frim into steel structures. Planning to move to the USA . After extensive googling and a bit of surfing on this forum. I find its a little tricky situation . These are my options
> 
> ...


Since you are an engineer, I believe the fastest route would be finding a job in the US that would sponsor an H1B visa for you. There are some companies that will do that. Please research more about this possibility (buy "US Immigration Made Easy" from NOLO Press).

As for the permanent resident visa (green card), as was already explained, it can take 10 years or more to get through this route, and you can only move and work in the US after getting it.

I hope I have helped.

Cheers.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Newyorkaise said:


> To answer one of your questions, no, it does not appear that your brother-in-law can sponsor you. There is a discussion of who can sponsor a family member at Family Based Immigrants. It states that "Grandparents, aunts, uncles, in-laws and cousins cannot sponsor a relative for immigration."
> 
> Good luck finding a way to make the move to the US.


Grandparents can under very specific circumstances.


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

BlackBelt said:


> Since you are an engineer, I believe the fastest route would be finding a job in the US that would sponsor an H1B visa for you. There are some companies that will do that. Please research more about this possibility (buy "US Immigration Made Easy" from NOLO Press).
> 
> As for the permanent resident visa (green card), as was already explained, it can take 10 years or more to get through this route, and you can only move and work in the US after getting it.
> 
> ...


Thanks a tonz for the Valuable Info..!!! 

Will go through the same and try to figure out a way..


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

twostep said:


> Grandparents can under very specific circumstances.


Lol...My grandparents are long dead.. and the farthest they have been is to the middle east..;-)


----------

